# Grape Flavour



## ACRECCE (31/5/18)

Hi

I made a diy grape mix (Adapted from a recipe online) But the grape taste doesn't come through.
Any suggestions on a really potent grape flavour as i'm new to diy mixes. Or what am i doing wrong?

My mix was

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (31/5/18)

ACRECCE said:


> Hi
> 
> I made a diy grape mix (Adapted from a recipe online) But the grape taste doesn't come through.
> Any suggestions on a really potent grape flavour as i'm new to diy mixes. Or what am i doing wrong?
> ...



hi I'm no expert but have you let the mix steep ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (31/5/18)

Try INW Grape - see @Rude Rudi's eloquent admiration here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## aktorsyl (31/5/18)

You're overflavouring a bit (especially with FW), which can actually end up muting the flavours. Drop the percentages down a bit across the board, and consider adding 0.5% Ethyl Maltol (cotton candy) to bring out the sweet element in the grape.
EDIT: @Andre 's suggestion for INW Grape is solid advice - I agree.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (31/5/18)

Here is a simple but very "grapey" Fanta Grape Float recipe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tashy (31/5/18)

ACRECCE said:


> Hi
> 
> I made a diy grape mix (Adapted from a recipe online) But the grape taste doesn't come through.
> Any suggestions on a really potent grape flavour as i'm new to diy mixes. Or what am i doing wrong?
> ...


I find that the grape candy and grape juice leave a coiny taste in my mouth, we got Grape INW, haven't used it yet..but smells amazing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ACRECCE (31/5/18)

Andre said:


> Try INW Grape - see @Rude Rudi's eloquent admiration here.


Thanx Andre, I read today the pdf on DIY Primer, and saw there that INAWERA Grape seems to be recommended and potent. Definitely gonna try it

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ACRECCE (31/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> You're overflavouring a bit (especially with FW), which can actually end up muting the flavours. Drop the percentages down a bit across the board, and consider adding 0.5% Ethyl Maltol (cotton candy) to bring out the sweet element in the grape.
> EDIT: @Andre 's suggestion for INW Grape is solid advice - I agree.


Thanx, will try decreasing % and definately gotta get INW Grape it seems . . . . Hi Ho Hi Ho....off to the shops i go

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ACRECCE (31/5/18)

vicTor said:


> hi I'm no expert but have you let the mix steep ?


The original recipe said you can vape straight away but 2-3 days steep time makes it better. Mine is now 2 days. Will see what happens. But definitely gonna try using the INW Grape as suggested by everyone

Reactions: Like 4


----------

